# Just some random pictures



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

I was sending my friend an Update email today on the babies, so thought I'd share some of the pictures of the boys.

Soda is Almost 21 months  I'm so proud of this guy.

Liam is getting Huge! I really wish we had a gram scale to weigh him. Might be able to get one over the summer though. Bentley is also getting big but he's not as big as Liam.

Niko is still behind a bit though in growth, he is super small. I asked my friend today (hoping she replies) on if she knows if Niko was the runt. even if he may have gotten a seed diet early in life, he would of caught up by now since he was only on it about an extra 2 weeks then Bentley and Liam. Either way, Niko is doing very well, he has the same charisma ship (if not more) then his brothers so I'm not too worried about his weight (you can't feel him bones which is good).

Now for pictures. Btw, some pictures are of them in the Rat Manor. They were being treated for mites and the rat manor was easier for me to clean.

Soda looking like a rat. Come on, you have to admit that 90% of the time our rats Don't look like wild rats or those shown on TV and in movies.










Being cute










Bentley being adorable. Poor guy looks like I was abusing him.










Niko and Soda










Niko trying everything to Keep Soda from leaving him alone. 










Soda returning the favor by laying on him










Boys in the cat carrier while I was cleaning their cage. For those wondering. Top left - Niko. Bottom left - Bentley. Middle/Top Right - Soda (I just love his expression), bottom Right - Liam. Btw. excuse Liam's messing nose. He wasn't too happy about being in the cat carrier so it must of stressed him out a lot.










Finally, Here's Niko 8)










I'm wondering if I should crop it so it's just Niko (and obviously smaller) and make it my User picture ID thingy. What do you guy's think? Should I finally get a picture ID after almost 3,000 posts? (I had no idea I posted that much in till I saw that today)


----------



## Eden10 (Aug 11, 2012)

Cute boys! & def use the spaghetti pic for your avatar it is SOOOOOO CUTE


----------



## Sugapot (Mar 3, 2013)

Love love love the Spagetti pic!! Too cute!


----------



## Jenzie (Dec 26, 2012)

D'aww! Adorable pictures!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Camelle (Feb 11, 2013)

I vote yes on the noodle picture!!!!! Also your babies are absolutely adorable!!!


----------



## socal_sarah (Mar 5, 2013)

Aww, LOVE the sketti pic!


----------



## 3 ratties (Apr 6, 2013)

What a bunch of cuties, thanks for sharing and yeah great idea for a pic ID


----------



## PurpleGirl (Oct 12, 2012)

Haha, they're all very handsome! That spaghetti picture is amazing, my fella and I laughed so hard. ;D


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

It's settled then. on my 3,000th post I'll make it my ID


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

Yes!


----------



## Hephaestion (Jan 27, 2013)

Spaghetti photo - hilarious! Should be used to popularise rats - who could say eww to that!


----------



## socal_sarah (Mar 5, 2013)

^^ LOVE this idea! I keep getting EEW's on FB from my friends. I'm just slowly trying to introduce people to them so they figure out they're just cuties, not eeewies!


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

Oddly I've been using a picture of Niko hanging out in my mom's hood as a photo to show people how cute rats all (So far everyone has said he is adorable...Then asked if he was a mouse or hamster  They always freak out a bit or get really curious when they find out he's a rat). Maybe I can get one of my parents to put it on face book.

I'm going to try to get some more pictures tonight since I got more camera batteries. I'm trying to think that since I'm getting an Icon if I should just go a head and make a signature that has all my current and past rats?


----------



## binkyhoo (Sep 28, 2008)

I like the cat carrier photo too. All those little whisker snouts begging to be let out!


----------



## PurpleGirl (Oct 12, 2012)

I often get the reaction of 'aww how cute, what is it?' then when I say a rat, they suddenly go 'ewww!' or 'yuck!'. How can they think something looks cute and then suddenly change their mind like that, when the animal doesn't look any different than they did a minute ago? That really gets my goat.


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

3,000th post ;D (Yes I have been counting)

I'll get the ID of Niko up later tonight. in the mean time here are some adorable pictures of the boys from the past few days

We made some yummy berry muffins the other day (a mixture of blueberry, blackberry, and raspberry) so the boys got some yummy food.

Liam eating very oddly



Bentley's extremely serious face




And here are some pictures from last night's freetime

Only way to get Bentley to hold still for a picture



Soda



Bentley wanted to be a pillow (Seriously, he ran up to Soda and pushed himself under him)



Bentley loves Soda



I have a video of Soda letting me pet him that I'll upload later as well.

For anyone wondering about my boys and how they are doing. Soda is doing fantastic, he's so close to 2 years old . The baby boys are doing great as well. 

I have some more pictures if anyone wants to see them as well.


----------



## Bluelilly (Apr 4, 2013)

Yes please !!! I love these pictures your ratties are soo sweet !!! Before I got my rats my mom kept saying that they were dirty and discussing and that they we not aloud out my room. By the end of the first day she definatly liked them lol just goes to show


----------



## Loki G. (Apr 6, 2013)

The pictures are sooooo cute


----------



## PurpleGirl (Oct 12, 2012)

Yes, more pictures! They're all lovely, Soda is especially gorgeous.


----------



## Sleezydonkey (Nov 1, 2012)

The spaghetti picture is too cute. Lovely boys  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

